# TDS tester



## mantis147 (27 Jan 2015)

Hello,
Im interested in getting a tds meter/tester can anyone recommend one? Ive seen plenty of cheap ones on ebay not sure if these are any good as not measured Tds before?
Thanks.


----------



## nduli (27 Jan 2015)

I use this one. £17 delivered. Given amount it's been used I think it's been a good investment.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/HM-Digital-...TF8&qid=1422395976&sr=1-6&keywords=hm+digital


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Jan 2015)

The HM brand is good imo. Not too expensive, not too cheap.

I have a HM pen and a HM two-way inline meter on my rodi unit. Both have worked really well for the past two years.


----------



## mantis147 (28 Jan 2015)

Think i will get a HM one ordered then, sometimes its worth paying a bit more! Cheers


----------



## mantis147 (28 Jan 2015)

Ordered


----------



## GTL_UK (30 Jan 2015)

£3  not £17
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TDS3-TEMP...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3f45f03c1e


----------



## X3NiTH (30 Jan 2015)

GTL_UK said:


> £3  not £17
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TDS3-TEMP...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3f45f03c1e



Nice Find, thanks!

I have exactly the same meter but branded D-D, it's only half working though, crapped out after a month or two, can't read the readout unless I tilt at an extreme angle and shine a light on the LCD, I would take it apart to fix it but now I don't have to as I've now bought another at a price I can forget about (hopefully they're not empty boxes).


----------



## kirk (30 Jan 2015)

That 3£ one is the one I've got and use, I know a few window cleaners using that one too.  Think I paid 7 or 8 for mine as I didn't want to wait for it from China.


----------

